# Pilot selection test and course



## pipstah (14 Jul 2004)

Hi everyone,
                 my question is for pilot who did the pilot selection test. I wonder what the selection is based on. Like getting a good rating on the simulator but have less good rating on math test...  My next question is: how the life during the pilot course? Can you live outside of the base? Thanks alot for the answers!


----------



## Zoomie (14 Jul 2004)

Aircrew Selection is not easy - but you are right, Pilot selection is based primarily on how well you do in the "simulator".  The math scores are more for the Navigator side of things.

Pilot training in Moose Jaw is about 8 months long.  I would not recommend you living off base, just for convenience sake.  The single quarters in Moose Jaw are top notch - the best the CF can offer at a training base.  As for life on the course - it all depends on what you make of your spare time.  During the first couple of months you may feel overwhelmed and lacking a social life - it will improve over time.


----------



## pipstah (14 Jul 2004)

Thanks alot zoomie! After talking with Inch a little he told me somes about the life during training. I'm wondering too...can my gf follow me there too ?


----------



## Inch (14 Jul 2004)

She sure can, a ton of the guys had their wives or girlfriends there, you'll have to get a PMQ since she can't stay in the Barracks with you for longer than a weekend. 

Cheers


----------



## Zoomie (16 Jul 2004)

pipstah said:
			
		

> I'm wondering too...can my gf follow me there too ?



I lived in Moose Jaw with my wife during the entire course and the time proceeding it.  If you really want your GF to come out and live with you - and be "guaranteed" a Military house (aka PMQ) - you should get declared common-law when you enrol in the CF.  This is the easiest time to do it - when the clerk asks your status (ie Married, Single, widowed, etc) tell him/her that you are common-law with your GF.  I failed to do this with my GF at the time (now my wife) and it took us close to 2 years to get our common-law status recognized by the CF.


----------

